# Poll: October Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

**** Voting Poll

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members 'Howl-o-ween" entries.

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like by selecting all the photos you like then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Thanks to all the members that shared photos, they were all great!
Special thanks to the following members who submitted photos that were ineligible due being a previous month winner or having less than 25 posts: ceegee, OTTER, and Oakaford.*

*1: jennretz









2: Neeko13 









3: GoldeninCT 









4: Prism Goldens









5: Sarah J









6: Maddie's_Mom









7: Otter









8: Ivyacres









9: Otis-Agnes









10: kelseypr95








*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Let the voting begin!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Vote(s)-all great pictures!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

All the photos are wonderful!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

10 members have voted, have you?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's very hard to choose a favorite because they all make me smile!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If not look through all the entries and make your selections. It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

love all the photos...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

23 votes so far.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

24 votes in so far-

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 25 votes in-

Look through the entries and make your selections, it's multiple choice-you can vote for as many entries as you want.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

26 votes and there is still time to vote, the poll will close on Monday, 10-30-2017 at 07:47 PM.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

27 votes in......

Have you voted?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Only 29 votes in so far.

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selection (s)-it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want. 

*Voting ends Monday, 10-30-2017 at 07:47 PM EST*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you voted?
> 
> Only 29 votes in so far.
> 
> ...


Now at 30!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

31 Votes in........

Have you voted?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

*Still only 31 votes in, voting ends tomorrow-Monday 10-30-17 @ 7:47 PM EST. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

32 votes are in and there is just over 24 hours left to vote!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I voted*

I voted!! What wonderful entries!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting ends today at 7:47 PM EST. *

Only 36 votes in, if you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections. 
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

They are all excellent entries, it was hard to choose. Thanks everyone for submitting your pics.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Today is the LAST day to cast your Vote in the October Photo Contest. *

*Poll closes at 7:47 PM EST., don't miss out on voting!*

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections. 
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only a few hours left to vote.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats Neeko13 the pic of your little 'Bandit' won!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats Neeko13, great picture!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congrats Neeko13! Love the picture


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photo Neeko13, congratulations!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats!!*

Congrats to Neeko!0


----------

